# Tack shops near Longridge, Lancashire



## claireandnadia (19 September 2018)

Will be moving to the area in the new year and looking to find the bed place for feed/bedding etc?


----------



## wish upon a star (19 September 2018)

Oakfield in Farrington is probably the closest with the best range. There are others that do a bit of feed and the basics such as Alpa.


----------



## Mari (19 September 2018)

Carr&#8217;s Billington at Garstang.  I live in Longridge & get all my feed & hay delivered by Stannah Horse Feeds.  There&#8217;s Hacketts tack shop in Blackpool.


----------



## teach (20 September 2018)

Whalley Corn Mills. Fairly sure they deliver to Longridge too.


----------



## claireandnadia (20 September 2018)

Great!! thank you everyone.


----------



## elliejhb (23 September 2018)

Carrs & Billington towards Garstang is meant to be good, as is Whalley corn mills although I've not used either I have heard good things.
You may be out of their delivery area but Food 4 Paws at Walton Summit, just of j29 of M6 is my go to. Always good value for money for feeds and bedding. Oakfield has just had a revamp, tends to lean towards the higher market but staff always friendly & helpful and they have a loyalty scheme.
Longsight near Clitheroe is great for clothes and horsey bits, she has amazing sales on throughout the year, she's just had 40% off clothes and now has 30% off rugs.
Bit further away but in Rochdale is a John Whittaker outlet & Naylors.
Also there is a second hand shop at HAPPA & WHW at Penny Farm.


----------

